# Bedfordwell Pump House, Eastbourne, Dec '11



## zender126 (Jan 7, 2012)

Pumping water had started here in 1883, an inauguration attended by the future King Edward VII and Queen Alexandra. However, in the autumn of 1895, complaints were received that the town’s water tasted brackish and this site was abandoned in favour of Wells to the west of the town. Coal was brought in by rail to run the engines although there are no trace of the sidings left.
Over the years the buildings have been a council yard and then leased out to small businesses.
The whole site is now abandoned and awaiting redevelopment.

Main building











top floor















1st floor, kids have set up skating ramps















Mains room





they dont make 'em like that anymore





Workshops/ offices




















Down in the basement, some impressive ironwork which would have supported the original pump





iron stairs










James the Red engine










Ancillary buildings, these were really trashed and had loads of rubbish left by tramps




















Grinding/ sharpening wheel










The whole place was totally infested by pigeons, the floor was carpeted in their poo


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 7, 2012)

Wow, nice from the outside, spectacular on the inside. Lovely photos too, cheers for sharing!


----------



## zender126 (Jan 7, 2012)

UrbanX said:


> Wow, nice from the outside, spectacular on the inside. Lovely photos too, cheers for sharing!



Cheers!
I hope whoever buys the land does something with the main building and not just flatten it


----------



## krela (Jan 7, 2012)

There's something about this that makes me sad. It's a gorgeous building without a purpose.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## night crawler (Jan 7, 2012)

What a great building it has soul and needs a purpose, hope it is saved.


----------



## stormtrooper (Jan 8, 2012)

Some great pictures and a fantastic place. I love the picture of the steelwork to support the pump. I have never seen such substantial crossmembers on a structure like that before. Great Urbex.


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 8, 2012)

Love the light through the windows. Is it just me or does it look larger on the inside than the outside? 
Nice to see a few interesting remains too. Cheers.


----------



## godzilla73 (Jan 8, 2012)

Yeah terrific stuff. I love a good pumphouse - there is something very solid and reliable about them!
Godzy


----------



## zender126 (Jan 9, 2012)

Foxylady said:


> Love the light through the windows. Is it just me or does it look larger on the inside than the outside?
> Nice to see a few interesting remains too. Cheers.




Yes i thought the same. maybe because the building is isolated there arent any up against it to compare with?

I forgot to put these pics in my report, with these names it really was a true British workshop











I reckon they all had brown overcoats


----------



## TeeJF (Jan 9, 2012)

Wow! that red and cream brick exterior could be Beelitz Heilstatten in Berlin! Nice one matey!


----------



## Pincheck (Jan 9, 2012)

yes some really nice shots mate


----------

